# justin wilson and gumbo



## gypsyseagod (Aug 4, 2007)

i thought y'all may like this.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 5, 2007)

That's great, he was one of a kind


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I had repeated been in Lafayette, Shreveport and Baton Rouge and I spent many hrs. watching and listening to this man, gosh we need somebody like him on the tube now. Memories never die...


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 5, 2007)

A Great Man...Even us Yankee's enjoyed his shows...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 5, 2007)

believe it or not- due to my grandparents- i have every one of his albums on vinyl & his cookbooks- ya should meet my uncle ed.- lives in morgan city, 80 yrs old & only makes 100-200 deviled crab cakes(in those lil' pecan pie tins),20 gallons of gumbo, & about 20-50 lbs of catfish fillets daily...has a swamp house up where the game wardens refuse to go ......


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Does he ship Fed-Ex Air?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 5, 2007)

i bet he'd come out just to make a new friend & take pics of the country.... uncle ed really rocks....


----------

